
China behind major cyber attack on Australian governments and businesses - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-19/foreign-cyber-hack-targets-australian-government-and-business/12372470
======
Erlangen
> While Mr Morrison said the Government would not take the formal step of
> publicly naming which state, senior sources confirmed China is believed to
> be behind the malicious attacks.

What senior sources?

------
DeltaTree
Damn, China and Australia are not getting along lately...

~~~
simonblack
When you are forced to choose one side, you lose the other side.

Go with the States, you lose China. Go with China, you lose the States. Either
way, you lose.

